# Ladies Hunt Coat - Best Place to Buy



## Shipley (11 October 2016)

I need to replace my lovely hunt coat after many faithful years and am looking for recommendations, don't mind second hand and must be Navy looking for about a size 16 (big bust) or a 42" (I think). 
Thanks in advance


----------



## ester (11 October 2016)

I have got mine from ebay mostly  save a search and wait for them to appear.


----------



## TATTOOSNHOOVES (13 October 2016)

Shipley said:



			I need to replace my lovely hunt coat after many faithful years and am looking for recommendations, don't mind second hand and must be Navy looking for about a size 16 (big bust) or a 42" (I think). 
Thanks in advance
		
Click to expand...

Fleabay be best.....prices av shot up somewhat the nearer we get to the start of season ive notice....i needed a 46" long n as rare as rocking horse doodah.....so got santa to deliver


----------



## Rowreach (13 October 2016)

Vintage Tack Room?  Calcutts?  Would be my go-to.  I've two for sale, but the wrong size for you.


----------



## ExmoorHunter (14 October 2016)

How about this? Lots of other nice coats there too http://www.huntingvintage.co.uk/all...ting-jacket-vintage/vintage-coat-mears-detail


----------



## chancing (20 November 2016)

Rowreach said:



			Vintage Tack Room?  Calcutts?  Would be my go-to.  I've two for sale, but the wrong size for you.
		
Click to expand...

do you have a 14 for sale navy? if so please email oglestables@btinternet.com


----------



## Rowreach (20 November 2016)

Sorry no, black 12


----------

